# Fixed the clock angle of my toolpost handle



## jmarkwolf (Mar 6, 2019)

I finally fixed the clock angle of the handle on my BXA QCTP. It's a common complaint among owners of imported toolposts.

It was a simple matter of dis-assembling it, holding it at the proper elevation using some "longish" v-blocks I have, turning it to 90 degrees clockwise from the original handle, and drilling and tapping for M12 x 1.75. Now the handle is well out of the way for both positions on the toolpost.

Easy peasy. Wish I would've done it long ago!


----------



## jdedmon91 (Mar 6, 2019)

I did the same to my tool post. The bad part was I had a piston that was that way when I got the lathe from Grizzly. So I purchased a wedge BXA post from an eBay vendor and be danger was the same way. Basically I did the same thing except I just put the drill in the stud mount and aligned it in the vice correct angle and clamped it. 

I drilled & tapped my handle in metric also the same way. Of course I made a plug for the old handle and locktited it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buffalo21 (Mar 6, 2019)

I’m glad my Dorian has a handle clocking provision built into the unit.


----------



## hman (Mar 6, 2019)

I've done just about the same for three different QCTPs over the years.  Not knowing what position would be ideal, I added three "sockets" to each at 90º intervals, so I could screw the handle into any one of four positions.  After all, once you have the setup on the mill, you might as well use it, right?

OK, I ended up only using one of the three sockets I added.  But they're there in case I ever change my mind ;~)


----------



## bretthl (Mar 10, 2019)

Buffalo21 said:


> I’m glad my Dorian has a handle clocking provision built into the unit.




What tool do you use to remove the nut on the Dorian to make this adjustment (I would like to adjust mine but have not figured out how to beak it loose)?


----------



## f350ca (Mar 10, 2019)

You can turn the T nut in the compound and rotate the handle 180 degrees

Greg


----------



## bretthl (Mar 11, 2019)

f350ca said:


> You can turn the T nut in the compound and rotate the handle 180 degrees
> 
> Greg



The Dorian has an internal adjustment but I can't figure out how to access it.  Looks like it requires a proprietary wrench.


----------



## f350ca (Mar 11, 2019)

I've never tried to adjust mine. Looks like when you remove the locking nut the handle should lift off. 

Greg


----------



## bretthl (Mar 11, 2019)

f350ca said:


> I've never tried to adjust mine. Looks like when you remove the locking nut the handle should lift off.
> 
> Greg



There is a flat nut beneath the lock nut with two slots, I think when that is removed the the handle assembly can be lifted and rotated.


----------



## darkzero (Mar 11, 2019)

bretthl said:


> The Dorian has an internal adjustment but I can't figure out how to access it.  Looks like it requires a proprietary wrench.
> 
> View attachment 290190



I've never needed to take my Dorian apart yet but a spanner pin wrench should do the job. Easy enough to make one. A piece of flat bar & couple of dowels or round stock. I'm not sure how tight that ring is but heck, you could even try loosening it with a brass punch & hammer.  

Some examples







I made something similar but on a larger scale to hold the crank pulley on my truck when I did the timing belt.


----------



## bretthl (Mar 12, 2019)

Well I got it apart and it was on there tight.  Here is what I I found ...


----------



## jdedmon91 (Mar 13, 2019)

Buffalo21 said:


> I’m glad my Dorian has a handle clocking provision built into the unit.



Yep that is why you pay the big bucks. Sometimes on the wedge style of import you can remove the threaded part I the center and reposition the handle that way. On my post that didn’t work, so I just redrilled the handle mount and move it that way. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whitmore (Jul 17, 2022)

On my Accusize-marked AXA set, the clocking is easier; just CCW rotate the ring and the gibs thread off the
bottom; then reengage them while CW rotating, on a different start of the drive screw, and
the clocking will generally be different.   Just be sure both gibs engage at the same time,
you don't want  one loose and the other tight.     I also tried disassembly, but the
parts are apparently well fixed by some oriental clone of Henkel's threadlocker.

It's surprising the factory didn't deliver 'em clocked right.

The gibs, of course, won't thread off the bottom when the post is mounted; they'd run
into the compound.


----------



## great white (Jul 17, 2022)

Mine is an AXA wedge style qctp, brand unknown.

All I had to do was disassemble it (remove wedges from the body/worm gear), put the handle where I wanted it and reassemble.

Easy peasy lemon squezzey.

It also gave me a good excuse to give it a deep cleaning, remove any swarf and give it a fresh lube. Smooth as butta now…


----------

